# DIY 3D Background - PH IS Not Lowering Down!!!



## InveterateAquarist (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum and don't know if this type of question has been asked before!

I have a built my own 3D Background from this supplies:

1)100% Silicone;
2) White Styrofoam;
3) Drylok Hydraulic Cement;
4) Liquid Cement Color Pigments:
a) QUIKRETE Liquid Cement Color Brown;
b) QUIKRETE Liquid Cement Color Buff;

The 50-gallon tank with no any live plants just, gavel, 3 pieces of Driftwood with sphagnum peat moss into Filter.

Peat Moss that I using: https://prnt.sc/imue1f

It's been running for a week already but the PH is still 8.8

So, I added some PH Stabilizer Powder https://prnt.sc/imuehf and it goes down to 7.6 - 7.8 for now, but I think it might goes up again.

So, my question is does anyone know from his own experience how long it usually takes for a DIY 3D background to be running so that the ph is stabilized?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I would change 100% of the water every day, All the released ions will still be in the tank, keeping pH high. You probably don't need the other additives, and remember, it takes 28 days for concrete products to cure.


----------



## InveterateAquarist (Mar 4, 2018)

I see I'll try to change a water like you said a Daily. But to be honest I didn't know that for the concrete it takes so long to cure a 28 Days. I've been suggested that change water 50-70% every second day plus to that add a DriftWood and some Peat Moos into the Filter could possibly force a cure from concrete and lower slowly a PH. But I'll do it like you said it might even force it. Thanks for your reply appreciate it!


----------



## Enzot (Oct 25, 2018)

peat moss...peat moss....get rid of it NOWWWWW...........trust me...


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I made something similar. There is probably an archived thread. I had it for about 7 years. It did take awhile. I made it in the summer....I added vinegar and coarse salt...I read it somewhere. That seemed to speed things up. Like a week or two...I also filled the rank on my porch....added vinegar and salt....let it sit for a few hours....drain repeat...drain repeat. It stabilized at around 8. I helped I had tanganyikans for the first four years. I then had a planted tank with tetras and Bolvian Rams...it was stable at 7.2 for years after that, acting mainly as a buffer


----------

